# Welding table



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

I have never used a welding table let alone made one.  A month ago one of my neighbors who was moving set out a folding table among other things on the curb.  Free for the taking.  I grabbed the table, a rolling cart with drawers and a small metal can with a lid.  The rolling cart now has my cut off saw sitting on it and the can is now my shop trash can.  I use the lid to keep track of small parts when I am working on something.

The table's 3'x8' top  had some rather large holes in it and being pressed board weight a ton.  Broke up the top and into the trash it went.  I already have several work benches but don't have a welding table.  Got to thinking that if I shortened the frame and welded some flat steel to the frame it would make a welding table.  Had to go into Fresno yesterday and stopped by a manufacturing plant that sells their scrap at 50 cents per pound.  Picked up a 21" x 60" x 1/8" plate to make the top.  Here is my idea for the top of the table.




The top will overhang the frame by 2" all the way around.  The legs which I didn't draw in will fold up so the table can be stashed somewhere when not in use.  Due to the small size of my shop everything has to be able to be stored when not in use.

I have not cut the steel plate that I bought.  Will this work for a welding table?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 2, 2020)

I think it will work. My only question is whether the 1/8” plate will be sufficiently rigid across the unsupported 26” span. Maybe there are supports that aren’t shown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

No supports across the 26" span.  The table legs fold up into that space when not in use.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 2, 2020)

I like the idea of fold up legs, that's what I have, except the legs on mine is actually an old Workmate table.

Portability in a small shop is most important, your table looks fine with the 2" overhang, what you need to know is to calculate: what that size of welding top would weigh when it's all done.
 Maybe it is better to have the top smaller (less wide) ? ~34"X30." but that's up to you and how your back reacts to lifting, moving a wide /heavy welding top.

Another issue you might face is how the table is clamped to the legs, a welding table  serves as a surface where you hit/ move(fit) heavy workpieces and that table needs to be firmly attached to it's frame while in use so might I suggest reinforcing the area where you plan to clamp it to the legs. a six inch angle iron can be welded on either side of the top.

BTW, I like the gaps between the plates, they need to be just wide enough for your "F" or "C" clamps to go through easily.
Overall, I like the design but just wanted to make you aware of the issue of portability and size or weight of the top, if a welding table is to hard to dismantle and be put away, it will end up staying fully assembled and open all the time,  and we all know what we do in a shop when we have a wide and empty flat surface, it will be a magnet for other stuff to collect on top of.


----------



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

I was concerned about the weight of the top.  I pulled the piece out of their stack and was able to carry it with no problems.  Based on what I paid the top should be 30 lbs.  I haven't weighted the top. The frame and legs no more than another 10 lbs.  The frame will be welded to the top pieces.  I kept the brackets for the legs.  Still debating whether to weld the leg brackets to the top or weld 1/4-20 bolts to the top to fasten the leg brackets.  I like the idea of welding bolts to the top because I could then take the legs off if I need to.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 2, 2020)

That seems like a solid approach!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 2, 2020)

mickri said:


> I kept the brackets for the legs.  Still debating whether to weld the leg brackets to the top or weld 1/4-20 bolts to the top to fasten the leg brackets.  I like the idea of welding bolts to the top because I could then take the legs off if I need to.


do you mean weld four 1/4-20 bolts per leg?  attached via wing nuts? then I would say no to that idea, (I mean I wouldn't do it ), but I like  foldable legs that when opened up stays solid on the floor. portable welding tables are always a compromise, if we all had enough space in our shops, we all would have a heavy four legged welding table firmly planted in a corner of the shop but the moment you bring portability in the design,  ease of use, weight, set -up, take -down etc. all becomes important.

A picture of the actual legs would help a lot.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 2, 2020)

My experience with welding is you want the plates or table tops to be pretty thick.  3/8" is not quite thick enough.  That's what I have.  Otherwise you get warping due to the heat.  1/8" is quite thin, in my opinion.  I went with 3/8, because 1/2" was too heavy for me to handle.  In retrospect, I should have gone with 1/2".  Good luck with whatever you end up with!


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jun 2, 2020)

I use my welding table as a general workbench. It means it's aways clear apart from the project I'm working on! It's sturdy, _everything_ proof, wipe clean and on wheels. I've added a set of feet - actually scaffolding legs - that I can wind down to keep it stable. 
My welders and fabrication kit live under it on a shelf too, so it's actually a really efficient and mobile use of space. 
1/8 plate is a bit on the thin side, but might be ok of you're literally going to use it to weld. Mine gets used and abused for all kinds of forming, welded to, ground flat again, hammered on, sides used to bending etc. which you'd not get away with on 1/8


----------



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

My welder is a HF 125 flux core that I modified to be DCEN.  It is fastened to a 3 drawer metal file cabinet that's on wheels.  All of my welding stuff and soldering stuff fits in the drawers.  I have a beefy 100' long electrical cord that has its own 20 amp circuit and is used primarily with the welder.  I try to do all of my welding outside on the driveway.

This table will most likely live outside folded up against the wall of the garage or the garden shed .  I specifically didn't want a thick table top.  How would I ever move it or pick it up. 

Here are the legs and frame.  The frame will get shortened.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 2, 2020)

Those brackets are fairly decent, once locked they should make the whole table sturdy enough for a light duty but functional welding table. 
I would cut 4 sleeves , each slightly bigger in diameter than the diameter of the leg tubing, and weld them inside the top /frame so the legs  can rotate inside the sleeves, something like this:


----------



## RYAN S (Jun 2, 2020)

Sounds good to me! I would try and do several small welds on opposing sides switching as you go to avoid warping.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 2, 2020)

mickri said:


> How would I ever move it or pick it up.


@mickri  I installed heavy duty iron wheel casters on my table, so I could move it.  

Believe me, I sympathize with you, you want it light enough to move, yet heavy enough to be able to do decent work.  An advantage of your setup is that it folds up. Mine won't.  Consequently it collects stuff aka junk and is a struggle to keep clear. 

I'm sure your setup will be fine.  A welding table that you can use, is a lot better than having nothing at all.  Happy welding!  Oh yeah, have a fire extinguisher next to you when you weld.  Stuff can happen fast.


----------



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and suggestions.

I have the mounting brackets for the legs from the old table so I don't need to make anything.  Time to start cutting some steel.


----------



## tjb (Jun 2, 2020)

WobblyHand said:


> My experience with welding is you want the plates or table tops to be pretty thick.  3/8" is not quite thick enough.  That's what I have.  Otherwise you get warping due to the heat.  1/8" is quite thin, in my opinion.  I went with 3/8, because 1/2" was too heavy for me to handle.  In retrospect, I should have gone with 1/2".  Good luck with whatever you end up with!


I agree.  My workbench, which most often doubles as a welding table is 1/2" thick, and I wouldn't be inclined to use one any smaller for medium to large welding projects.  (I have a smaller workbench with a 1" thick top that I use for heavier welding operations.)  Small projects might be just fine with a 1/8" top, but it seems to me that's pushing it.

Also, Mickri, if my math is correct, the steel for your top is going to be pushing 45 pounds.  Length (L) =  3 1/2 feet [(10.5 x 4) / 12 = 3.5 feet; Width (W) = 2.5 feet; so surface area (L x W) = 8.75 sf (3.5 x 2.5).  For 1/8" thick sheet, that is equivalent to 1.09375 sf at 1" thick (8.75 x 1/8 = 1.09375).  I have been told that plate weighs 40.8 lbs. per square foot at 1" thick.  That means the metal in your top will weigh 44.625 lbs. (40.8 x 1.09375 = 44.625).  You might want to make sure the folding legs will support that much weight.

Regards


----------



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

I took a quick measure of the plate and it is .1" thick.  Doing the math for 21"x60"x.1"equates to .0729 cubic feet.  Steel is 490 lbs per cubic foot.  The plate should weight 35.73 lbs. I haven't weighed it and I don't intend too. All I know is that it was no problem for me to carry it with one hand under my arm.  It is what is.  I don't do any heavy fabricating.  Or even medium fabricating.  I just fix things that need mending around my house.  This table will see light duty and no more.  Portability and being able to store it out of the way when not in use out weigh all other factors.  I appreciate everybody's concern for how much it will weigh.  I think that I am ok on the weight.

Here is the layout for the frame and the legs.




I will probably wait on cutting the top until I get my band saw slowed down enough to cut metal.  I have bought a 30:1 reducer that should arrive by Friday.  It will be a lot easier to cut the top with the band saw.

If it's not one project it's another.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 2, 2020)

Have you switched to Mig welding yet?


----------



## mickri (Jun 2, 2020)

No intention to switch to mig welding.  No money in the budget for a mig welder.  Even an inexpensive one.  The little HF 125 with the DCEN mod has done everything I need to weld so far.

One question above asked if the legs would support the weight of the steel table top.  I have no worry about the legs supporting the steel table top.  The original table had a 3'x8'  1" pressed board top and was so heavy I couldn't pick it up.  I had a hard time getting into my truck by myself.  It had to weight well over 100 lbs.  My table is going to weigh under 50 lbs.


----------



## tjb (Jun 3, 2020)

mickri said:


> I took a quick measure of the plate and it is .1" thick. Doing the math for 21"x60"x.1"equates to .0729 cubic feet. Steel is 490 lbs per cubic foot. The plate should weight 35.73 lbs.


Yep, that'd be about right.  If it's only .100 thick instead of .125, I get 35.70 (44.624 x 0.100 / 0.125 = 35.70).  For light duty work, you should be fine.

Regards


----------



## mickri (Jun 7, 2020)

Made the table this afternoon.  I can lift it no problem and it folds up for storage.  It is definitely for light duty work.  I think that it will meet my needs.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks good, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickri (Jun 8, 2020)

Now I need to find a metal stool to sit on when I use it.


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2020)

My in-laws gave me a little shop stool like this for christmas one year:


			https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/certified-adjustable-stool-0091553p.html
		





It is padded, the seat height adjusts to the task at hand, and it has a handy shelf below.
I use it often.

-brino


----------



## tjb (Jun 8, 2020)

brino said:


> My in-laws gave me a little shop stool like this for christmas one year:
> 
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/certified-adjustable-stool-0091553p.html
> ...


I have one just like it except for the seat color (mine's yellow).  Great little stool that I use all the time, but might be a little low for table-height welding.


----------



## ifish24 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice project!  Should work well for what you’re doing with it.


----------



## aliva (Apr 18, 2021)

Check fire Ball tools here's a link to his welding table plans which are free , might give some added ideas








						Adjustable welding table plans
					

High Quality Welding/Fabrication Squares & Tools




					fireballtool.com


----------

